# Monroe Struts and shocks



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

who has these on their GTO? how do you like them, are they better than OEM shocks and struts? Any suggestion if i should get these, would the money be well spent? 

The reason i ask is because i have an opportunity to pick all 4 brand new for 135$ OTD with lifetime waranty through advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They will get you by just fine. If your on a budget and want something much better for only a little more look into some KYB replacements.

FYI, these are OEM replacement shocks so I probally wouldn't do lowering springs with them.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The Monroes that come with the King springs from JHP are great.


----------

